# New Motorhome or Young Pre-owned - which is better value?



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry if this has come up before and I know it's a wide open question! 

We are planning to go the Birmingham Show at the NEC in a few weeks time. Just wondering if it's the place to buy another motorhome as a part exchange and I know there will be lots of Dealers with lots of bargins! 

Would it better to buy a second hand but newish vehicle with the VAT gone or not? Does a new van really depreciate by its VAT the day you buy it :?: 

Any thoughts gratefully received!

JJ


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: New Motorhome or Young Pre-owned - which is better value*



JollyJack said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this has come up before and I know it's a wide open question!
> 
> ...


Hi,

You are always financially better off to buy a pre-owned MH with low mileage and service history than a brand new one.

The first owner takes the big hit on depreciation and you can still p/x your MH anyway.

Regards

Peter


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes as far as I know the moment you drive your NEW motorhome from the dealers or for that matter the moment the mh is registered in your name then it depreciates at least by the VAT amount.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

zulurita said:


> Yes as far as I know the moment you drive your NEW motorhome from the dealers or for that matter the moment the mh is registered in your name then it depreciates at least by the VAT amount.


Regretably even more than that if it is P/X'd or sold into the 'trade'.

Don't forget the dealer then has to sell the MH at a lower price than a brand new unregistered vehicle and he needs a margin to to *stock* it and then retail it again.

Hard on the original purchaser but a fact of life unfortunately.

Regards


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Second hand in mint condition and low mileage with a full service history and non smokers for me

As Peter says the first owner will always lose the most depreciation.Another benefit is that any faults from new(and there are nearly always some)should have been sorted out under warranty.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Second hand in mint condition and low mileage with a full service history and non smokers for me
> 
> As Peter says the first owner will always lose the most depreciation.Another benefit is that any faults from new(and there are nearly always some)should have been sorted out under warranty.
> 
> Steve


Ditto: that works for me too! :wink:


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

don't forget the extras the owner/s fit which you won't need to pay for :lol: 
simon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New or nearly new*

Hi

I bought my Compass brand new and fitted a few extras. I sold the van for "within a whisker" of what I had paid for it.

The present van is the pre registered Kontiki - drives like new really. Had about 3500 miles on when I got it, I am at about 8000 now.

Russell


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, I agree with all of the above. We brought our first van second hand, very low mileage (two years old and only 1500 miles on it) We reckon we saved about £15,000 on new price.
Lin


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi JJ

Second hand everytime. I bought brand new just once; never again!!!!. In my honest opinion the ideal is not low mileage in it's first year, but high(ish) mileage in it's second or third year. All teething problems sorted out, and none of the low mileage problems. Believe me, Low mileage causes far more problems. Vans that sit on the drive for most of the year are a recipe for disaster in later years. I speak from experience.

Wish you luck in whatever you purchase,

NEV3


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Definitely second hand but don't be scared about mileage - or even age.

These are diesel vans designed to do loads of miles so mileage unimportant.

I bought a 6 year old Hymer in Germany from a private seller and it was literally as new - £25k for a £60k quality vehicle or £25k here for a second hand one year old cheap spec?

No contest! 

Brian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

everyone has said the right answer, buy second hand to get the best financial deal, however this is only if you can find exactly what you are looking for.we have been successful twice we thought, however this has led us to what we really needed, we have bought new.we are excited and are in the middle of kitting it out, what goes where.this van should last us for a few years now, so we will have absorbed the depreciation over the years and it wont seem too bad.
wishing you good luck in your search and hope you have as much fun as we are having.

cabby


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New or Pre-owned*

Thanks everyone for your replies much appreciated. I can see what the general view is!

All the best JJ


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, as cabby says, it really is down to how confident you are you know what you want for several years, combined with how fussy you are.

If confident and fussy, get exactly what you want new, and feel free to have it highly specced. If not, avoid this temptation at all costs, almost literally 

Dave


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Having said all that above my head fully agrees it makes absolute sense. My heart though is less pragmatic, it says if you can afford it, just once in your life buy a brand spanking new one just for the sheer pleasure of it. Enjoy the newness of it and the temporary smugness that comes with knowing that every other van you wave to is older than yours


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Whilst buying secondhand makes considerable financial sense, for any commodity which is likely to sustain heavy depreciation - isn't the motorhome industry entering an age where the secondhand v new argument isn't so clear cut? It seems the ever-increasing emissions compliances might well have a major impact on secondhand values. I live inside the M25, but fortunately just outside of Ken Livingstone's realm. However, if I were to buy a vehicle of over 3.5 tonnes, which was registered before 2002, and travel three miles the 'wrong' way, thus entering my nearby town of Sutton, it would cost me £200 for the privelege. 

Lighter vans than 3.5 tonnes, are due to be included in scope of the tighter London rules over the next couple of years, and other cities, like Manchester - if reports are correct - might well adopt similar rules.

OK, let's say I don't buy that immaculate old Hymer. However, emissions compliance is set to get progressively tighter in 2010, then 2012 - only a few years away. Even vehicles bought new right now, could require expensive compliance work to avoid surcharges in cities.

I would have thought that the depreciation which buyers have been able to reliably anticipate for motorhomes, up to now, might not be so clear cut in future, if vehicles which are just a few years old, become disproportionately expensive to run (compared to new ones) due to ever-tighter emissions rules.

What are your thoughts on this?

Shaun


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd never bought a new vehicle until 2007.

We bought our Chausson brand new because:

a) we wanted the new Fiat chassis
b) after a year of motorhoming, we we more certain of the layout we wanted
c) we intend to keep it for some years
d) financially, it was a time when it was feasible

The 2007 model is slightly different to the 2008, and suited us better, so we didn't want to wait.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> I'd never bought a new vehicle until 2007.
> 
> We bought our Chausson brand new because:
> 
> ...


_Having said all that above my head fully agrees it makes absolute sense. My heart though is less pragmatic, it says if you can afford it, just once in your life buy a brand spanking new one just for the sheer pleasure of it. Enjoy the newness of it and the temporary smugness that comes with knowing that every other van you wave to is older than yours_(Clodhopper)

A combination of both Gerald's and Clodhopper's posts goes for me too. There is just something about having a brand new anything. And a brand new motorhome is certainly tops for me.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New or Pre-owned?*

As this topic has gone on I've noticed there are some good reasons for buying new. The missions compliance is an interesting one - never thought about that!

Thanks again everyone.
JJ


----------



## RustyM (Dec 5, 2006)

If you buy abroad then the finacials will be a lot different.

Example Bought Hymer 640 Starline 2002 £39,000 did 35,000 miles and then sold it in UK. 2006 for £34,000 .

I think this was a good return for the use I had out of it.

Regards Rusty.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do yourself a favour, find a near relative who is elderley and needs a wheelchair to get around. Then get them to sign as joint owners and save the VAT.
That way, your van will never lose as much as others.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Gerryd may well be right.

We bought a new 2008 Compass VAT-free due to our disabled daughter. Otherwise, I would agree with all the other posts wholeheartedly. We have spent £2000 on extras. Taking a hit by selling it would probably amount to the VAT. Having said that, it is only relevant if you sell again. We plan to keep ours. 

Tim


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Unless you are Elton John venturing into the 'camper' market (no pun intended) buying abrnad new vehicle is daft IMHO

The VAT and depreciation runs into thousands , and for nothing .

Our 15 year old VW owes us nothing and has cost nothing compared to its £36000 new version which we would have lost £26000 had we bought it new !!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New v Pre-owned*

Thanks again everyone - we're hopefully fit as fiddles so the VAT route is not on. Interesting though: I must confess the logic behind that puzzles me - sorry if that's a bit off topic.

JJ


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

I bought a 3 year old autotrail 13000miles on the clock , in mint condition saved £15000 off new price and nothing has needed any fixing it like new.
Del


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

A lot of the replies address the pure financial issue , of course older is cheaper, used is cheaper, secondhand is cheaper, it is obvious 

BUT

If the model you want is new , because it covers more of your needs than an older van then buy new IF you can afford it.

Buying a motorhome is not like buying a car. 

Quite often a pre registered , demonstration model , Ex manufacturers car or whatever makes excellent sense because you are still buying the latest offering, which will have the latest chassis, engine, safety ( emissions ) etc.

A motorhome is different , take the change of the Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot, the new vehicle ( despite other threads) is infinitely better than the old chassis. Airbag/security /weight/dimensions/noise/roadholding/economy etc.

Do not forget in 1 or 2 years the older models will not be so sought after as the new vehicles will reach the secondhand market in more volume.

However the interior layout is not always better and this MUST be of major consideration.

IMO if you can buy almost what you want secondhand , do it. If you want and can afford new do it.

As has been said buying new has a sense of occassion and can be very uplifting.

Not everything can be judged in pure financial terms.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: New v Pre-owned*



JollyJack said:


> Thanks again everyone - we're hopefully fit as fiddles so the VAT route is not on. Interesting though: I must confess the logic behind that puzzles me - sorry if that's a bit off topic.
> 
> JJ


JJ

I assume you mean the fact that VAT-free is available to disabled users. I don't know the reason why either but we didn't turn it down when it was offered to us.  We wouldn't have bought new otherwise. It makes quite a difference.

Tim


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: New v Pre-owned*



timbop37 said:


> JollyJack said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again everyone - we're hopefully fit as fiddles so the VAT route is not on. Interesting though: I must confess the logic behind that puzzles me - sorry if that's a bit off topic.
> ...


Thanks Tim - don't blame you - there's no way we're going to get given it (VAT off) so if we do buy another van it will be the second hand route or should I say pre-owned. This seems the general view of most people posting on this topic - even though there is some evidence to buy new - but not a lot.

We have bought one or two brand new vans in the past and have lost a lot of money! However we have also bought second hand and also lost a lot!! So I guess at the end of the day if it is "motor-homing" that we want to do (and it is) then we are going to have to pay the price.... 

It's worth it 

JJ


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

picked up the new van this afternoon, all very clean ,smells new , carpet smell if you know what I mean!!

Everything as we wanted , dealer A1 , Drove home and felt really good about having something we wanted , with minimum compromise.

Can fully recommend Nu Venture ( Caletta ) P and P Campers in Hampshire.

First time for both.

The new Citroen base vehicle is streets ahead of the old model , quieter, drives better , better seats etc.

Just had a nice glass of wine and ready to load up tomorrow for the Scotland trip , whatever the weather.

BUT NEW at least once .


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

reeventu said:


> picked up the new van this afternoon, all very clean ,smells new , carpet smell if you know what I mean!!
> 
> Everything as we wanted , dealer A1 , Drove home and felt really good about having something we wanted , with minimum compromise.
> 
> ...


Very best wishes for your life with your new van - thanks for the info - looks and sounds interesting!


----------

